# New way to mask a door for spray



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I had to paint this interior door today and was agonizing on having to mask it with paper and plastic. So I came up with this concept and it worked great. I was going to use my little ED655 with 15' of hose but it would not prime, luckily I had my Proshot and did it cordless style. Three coats of SW ASE Gloss in Safety Red. I masked the sides with 2" blue tape, then taped the shields all over with 2" tape, overlaping an inch or so, then taping the seam. It worked very nice with no overspray anywhere.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks real nice. Isn't that an exterior door? So you didn't have to paint either edge (hinge side and strike side)? I never seem to get away with not having to paint at least the hing-side...you can see it plain as day when opening the door if it isn't same color as the outside of the door.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Hinge side should be painted the same as the front door. Most of the time the front door is just one-sided where I'm at.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool Idea, I'll keep this in mind. Im always paranoid, I would probably take an extra step and add plastic sheeting to the back wall.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotdibz said:


> Cool Idea, I'll keep this in mind. Im always paranoid, I would probably take an extra step and add plastic sheeting to the back wall.


No need, the spray was knocked dead at the corners. Under and behind the door, the drop was run up the wall a little then I dropped a couple of shields behind to be safe. The finish was not as nice as if I would have used my airless, but still pretty even for a gloss. Also got to use my Festool sander and vac. That thing kicks so much ass!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool technique. I have a couple jobs coming up I need to shoot interior doors and don't have room to line them up. One of them we are only doing the room side of the doors so that will work well. 

You say it's an interior door but it looks like an entry door. I mention that as the entry doors you can typically pull the weatherstrip , mask the inner edges of the jamb with 1.5" tape, mask the perimeter and shoot closed. 
I love my Titan ED655 sprayer too. Nice looking door. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Roughly how long did it take to mask up?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Cool technique. I have a couple jobs coming up I need to shoot interior doors and don't have room to line them up. One of them we are only doing the room side of the doors so that will work well.
> 
> You say it's an interior door but it looks like an entry door. I mention that as the entry doors you can typically pull the weatherstrip , mask the inner edges of the jamb with 1.5" tape, mask the perimeter and shoot closed.
> I love my Titan ED655 sprayer too. Nice looking door.
> ...


I know, I know its an entry door. I just can't edit the OP for some reason. I meant to say spraying inside. The weatherstripping is the kind that can't be removed, its attached to a thin metal piece that is screwed into the jamb.

It took about 10minutes to mask. The one thing I noticed after the first spray coat, was at the top of the door, the cardboard was really tight and wanted to stick to the wet coat, so I stuck a piece of cardboard under the shield for better clearance.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks. That's a good tip for those metal weatherstrip doors. My own are that style. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you tent it? I'd be afraid of dusting the whole room.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Did you tent it? I'd be afraid of dusting the whole room.


Put a fan at the front door and drop the steps. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Bender said:


> Did you tent it? I'd be afraid of dusting the whole room.


The picture was it? After spraying with the Proshot, 411 tip. I just turned on a couple of blowers on medium to move the air around. There is very little overspray, it gets captured by the cardboard or knocked down it does not just float around. You can see the cardboard on the bottom, that is about as far as it goes. But like I said, the proshot is not my favorite for this, but it did work. My ED655 would have been better with the pressure knob.


----------

